# If you lived in a gaming universe, where would you live?



## undernickle (Mar 14, 2015)

Choose and tell why. I choose pokemon, so I could marry a greninja. I bet she could clean dishes like CRAZY. Also I love greninjas.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyrule or The Pokemon Universe.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 14, 2015)

*Pokemon, so I could go on an adventure.*


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

I feel like I answered this question, or at least one very similar, in another thread here recently.  Still, I'm going to change my answer.  I want to live in Riven.  I don't care that it is ruled by a dictator and I don't care if it's on the brink of collapsing into a hole full of stars.  I want to go to there.  I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

I want to live in a GTA universe. Do a bunch of illegal stuff then evade the cops by hiding for like 2 minutes. 

Nah, just kidding. I'd probably pick the Pokemon universe. I'd be so obsessed with all the cute pokemon and trying to create the perfect team. It would be sweet.


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 14, 2015)

I've always thought about this alot, and I always chose living in Hyrule and all, since Zelda is my favorite series, and worlds of all time, but I mean, if Ganondorf's ruling, I'd rather not.

So I'd live in the Pokemon world instead. And raise Pokemon. And breed them. And have my favorite job of looking after baby Pokemon, and become a dragon trainer and just-

It'd be so great c:


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Wait, I just noticed this was in the Treehouse.  Nintendo only?  I'd have to go with Dragonroost island.  Yep.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

I was gonna say Pok?mon but if you're gonna be there marrying a Greninja I'd go to Animal Crossing instead.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 14, 2015)

pokemon, though if you think about it, in reality the Pokemon world might be a very dangerous place. sure it looks so peaceful because of the games and anime, but really were talking about creatures with powers that can kill a human if they wanted to. and not to mention bad people using pokemon for crimes. and pokemon battling might be a lot more harder. 


you know what f-it I'm still choosing the pokemon world, animal crossing world comes in close second
but I'd love to have my own pokemon, that would be so cool​


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

The Final Fantasy world would be pretty cool ,but there are many monsters that would be scary as **** to meet in person. I guess it wouldn't be too bad because you'd be trained for battling them.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 14, 2015)

If we're talking about Nintendo, I'd pick Pokemon prob HAHA I have no idea how that universe would work realistically and such BUT NONETHELESS.. Also going on an adventure with people/pokemon you love? Having a world specifically catered to your kind of people, not having to look at all the bad parts and worry about where to stay, eat, get funds, where to go, etc? that's something that can't be accomplished in this world haha. also would like castform.

MMO-wise, LaTale just because I'll always love that world in its diversity and brilliance. also Ramua aka my destined wife is there.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mushroom Kindom so I could meet Princess Peach :3 I love Rosalina Peach and Daisy. So basically anywhere where they are.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

I would have to go with Animal Crossing. After watching the movie, it just seems like so much fun!


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Maybe Rayman's planet, it's quite pretty and relaxing. They got good music there.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

if were talking nintendo only worlds, hyrule from zelda. i'd love to go explore a vast open world, and i could see myself wandering hyrule field to go ponder and think all philosophcial-like.

if we include non-nintendo worlds, the world of minecraft.  i could build myself an underground home and finally have the peace and quiet i seek.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

Animal crossing, Pokemon or The Mushroom Kingdom! Maybe harvest moon.


----------



## grrrolf (Mar 15, 2015)

deus ex


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

Probably the ACNL universe, because in all honesty if I could live a life of just landscaping and decorating and selling bugs for cash I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2015)

I would probably go with the majority and say Pokemon.


Aside from catching Pokemon, it's like one of the few universes where you can do almost nothing and live a happy life doing so. You can live life by just having a Pokemon and somehow, that brings in enough income to do whatever.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Hyperdimension Neptunia.. preferable Gamindustri/Lastation


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2015)

Definitely the world of pok?mon. It would be so cool battling with everyone you meet and travelling and making friends and tight bonds with your pok?mon  ;v;


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

Unova, probably either Driftveil or Village Bridge. I love Unova. ;~;


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2015)

You guys are all crazy. If you live in the Doctor Who universe you can go to every gaming universe!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

undernickle said:


> Choose and tell why. I choose pokemon, so I could marry a greninja. I bet she could clean dishes like CRAZY. Also I love greninjas.



I would so live on Planet Pop Star in the Dream Land region! Who does not want to live alongside Kirby!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 15, 2015)

I think about this everyday... either Pok?mon, or animal crossing


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 16, 2015)

I would live in Animal Crossing, so I wouldn't have to deal with bullies.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

GoldWatson said:


> I would live in Animal Crossing, so I wouldn't have to deal with bullies.



Oh yeah good one!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 16, 2015)

The Persona version of the world would be cool


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 16, 2015)

Pokemon universe, hands down and no questions asked.
I would also choose Animal Crossing, but that's too similar to rural reality. 
Anything else would probably be too terrifying or boring (if you picked Hyrule, you wouldn't be Link, you'd probably be a _peasant_).


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

Pokemon.


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I would so live on Planet Pop Star in the Dream Land region! Who does not want to live alongside Kirby!



I would like to just so I could hug Kirby (I imagine he's ultra huggable), but I would also be at constant risk of Kirby eating all my food...


----------



## Ruru (Mar 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing because it looks really chill and peaceful. Or maybe skyrim cuz dragons and stuff.


----------



## Geoni (Mar 17, 2015)

Who wouldn't want to live in the pokemon world? Either that or Ivalice of FF12 and Tactics, I really liked that world.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 17, 2015)

Not living there, per se, but I would study abroad in Dream Land.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 17, 2015)

Zelda or Pikmin. They both have a good mix of civilization and nature. (Civ-10% Nat-90%)


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemon! 10 year olds are allowed to travel the world without having to worry about anything I think that would be so much fun ^-^


----------



## Locket (Mar 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing or Zelda. I'd love to interact with Zelda by having Link get Majora's Mask back, then I'd take it.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hahah you wanna see how it feels to be Skull Kid don't you? It would be terrifying in my opinion lol, i really can not do such things to people!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely the world of Legend of Zelda, or maybe even the world of Final Fantasy. But most likely Zelda. c:


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing or Legend of Zelda, I'd really love to meet my villagers!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Am i like the only one who wants to live in Dream Land here? Who doesn't want to live on a planet called Planet Pop Star?! Come on everyone give Kirby some love, he is just living there on is own, without any friends. He must be very lonely!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Mario Party land


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess the Pok?mon universe would be a fairly "safe" choice. I mean, who wouldn't want to train up and battle Pok?mon!? That's just as long as I didn't get started using crappy Pok?mon like Wurmple, Poochyena, Caterpie etc. and even some of the slightly higher levelled but pointless Pokemon like you see with the biggest majority of trainers in the Pok?mon games.

The Elder Scrolls universe would be pretty cool to live in too. Not sure I'd like it if random people just suddenly came in to my house, walked around like they lived there and just took whatever they wanted. The daedric princes would also make it of a pain too, along with the random dragon attacks and being a victim of the massacre performed by the previously mentioned random person.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 19, 2015)

Really just interested in living in the Pokemon universe really. Like sure there's other games I love, but I don't really want to live in a FPS universe and most RPG universes are usually boned beyond help. I guess the Persona 3 and onward universe wouldn't be too bad but still you run the risk of death sooooooo POKEMON.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

i think everyone agrees that pokemon would be the best universe to live in

my first little companion would be a scraggy without a doubt


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I would wanna live in the pokemon world for sure!!!


----------



## Silversea (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess the popular choice on here is Pokemon...

Yeah I guess that ends up being my choice as well. Right then.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Come on! Is really nobody going to join me in Dream Land? Or could you guys at least visit me and Kirby sometime? I do not wanna be a loner


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

Animal Crossing definitely!


----------



## Jake.. (Mar 19, 2015)

Animal crossing!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Come on! Is really nobody going to join me in Dream Land? Or could you guys at least visit me and Kirby sometime? I do not wanna be a loner



I could study abroad!!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I could study abroad!!



Yay! There is a problem though, Kirby tends to swallow all the food he sees so never show him your favorite sandwich because it is going to be gone in the same second you showed it. Do not be angered when your food disappears, i have warned you!


----------



## Cardbored (Mar 20, 2015)

Fire Emblem because Olivia and Cordelia


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 23, 2015)

Style Savvy universe.

I'd be a well-dressed, successful businessperson, a socialite, and a pro when it comes to the runway.
But mostly for the money. $$$


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 27, 2015)

i would become a lab rat in portal c:


----------

